
The Agony Of Choice - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/content/The-Agony-Of-Choice
======
davidw
See "The Paradox of Choice":

[http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/19/the-paradox-of-
cho...](http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/19/the-paradox-of-choice-why-
more-is-less)

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2006/02/18/maximizers-
satisficers...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2006/02/18/maximizers-satisficers-
and-programming-languages)

------
yannis
Good points, I got into programming at about the same time and was discussing
the same question the other day with some colleagues. Conclusion, the best web
languages at the moment are the ones YOU know well. Unfortunately for me this
means PHP until my Python skills are a bit better :)

------
psyklic
Choosing what problem to work on is much harder oftentimes than solving it.

------
CapitalistCartr
" . . . it never hurts to learn more languages." This is the problem of too
many choices, It does hurt to learn a lot of languages. Each of us can only
master a few languages. The exact number varies from person to person, but it
is a fairly small number. The alternative is the proverbial "Jack of all
trades, master of none."

